# Please Post Pictures Of Your Ice & Hail Tegus



## Jefroka (Jul 25, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zmNKSlpOzr-BFvbG9l9RwA?authkey=Gv1sRgCJOvnpuLobi--QE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zm ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

Was just curious what your Ice/Hail offspring look like. Thanks for your participation!


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Jul 25, 2009)

'08 Male Ice baby:
Last fall:






Last month:





Finally got a name:


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Looking real good! Do you know who the momma is?


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it is hail because I recall him saying he had a sleet snow and an ice hail so... common sense from this information tells me hail haha lol


----------



## Beasty (Jul 25, 2009)

Bobby breeds them the same each year to reduce the confusion factor and keep things simple for himself and others wanting to breed w/o the worry of inbreeding. If you have an Extreme "Ice" baby it's mom is Hail, invariably. 
Blizard is an Ice baby.
Sugar is a Snow baby.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 27, 2009)

Bump!
Anyone... 
Anyone....

Beuller....
:jes


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 28, 2009)

You wanted to see one of Ice and Hail's babies... well, here's my yearling, Xerxes!


----------



## Beasty (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice!
How old?
What size?


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 28, 2009)

He is a year now, he is about 34 inches, last vet check he weighed 4 lbs.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 1, 2009)

It appears mine is starting to look like Zaltys has a lot of white coming in on its head, there's also a bunch of lighter stripes down the neck and back but they are peach colored. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UWxfeGQ2BqlZ6QuoBOB9Zw?authkey=Gv1sRgCP62zPunvuaPtgE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UW ... directlink</a><!-- m --> Time will tell if these peach colored stripes whiten up or stay peach, I'm thinking they may whiten a bit.

Beasty, would love to see more pics of Zaltys. 

I also love the look of Xerxes, he has a very oscelated pattern on his sides. I especially like the first pic of him. 

The contrast between these two is amazing, such diversity. 


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Aug 1, 2009)

WAY nice Jefroka! 
Diggin' the peach banding on it's neck. That will likely lighten a bit over time but will probably still have tint to it. Z is like that too with his peach colors.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 1, 2009)

Beasty, would love to see more pics of Zaltys. Thanks!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 1, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Beasty, would love to see more pics of Zaltys. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



I second that! I think you have one of Bobbys best off spring he has gave away.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 3, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > Beasty, would love to see more pics of Zaltys. Thanks!
> ...


Wow! Thanks guys!
I'll have to get him out soon for another shoot. He's a really sweet boy too.
I'm going to Cruefest 2 today so it'll have to wait for another day.

Anyone else have Ice babies?


----------



## koikaren (Aug 3, 2009)

I get my new Ice and Hail 1st generation baby tomorrow...Im so excited :woot ....I can hardly wait


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

Bump


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Oct 2, 2009)

These are some parting shots I got of Z before he shipped off to his new home.











Nothing spectacular as photography goes but you can see some growth for sure.


----------



## The captain (Oct 2, 2009)

Bobby didnt mention the parents of my tegu, but for the record she is that exact same size. Looks like they are all about the same! Mine is less white than your two, more brownish.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 3, 2009)

Beasty said:


> These are some parting shots I got of Z before he shipped off to his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Z is awesome bro great pics


----------

